# Just bought some ThirtyTwo Focus Boas.



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

They are stiff but they will soften up abit.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

How did they fit for you on the bad foot? I was out all last season as well with a fibula fx and ankle dislocation.

I'm a size 10 and my right foot with the surgery and hardware didn't fit as well as the left. I found them to be a bit smaller in the toe cap than my old northwaves. 

I'm actually selling my size 10s now. I really wanted the dual boa zone tech too. If only northwave had a dual boa system. 

Otherwise, my left foot felt great, even strapped in. Just too much pressure on my toes on my bad foot.

Hope you get to enjoy the season, I'll be riding again this season as well.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

I had a double whammy -- a torn metatarsal tendon, and a chipped ankle bone. They told me it was more from beach volleyball, barefoot on sand, than snowboarding. The surgery failed. I'm still pretty much in constant pain. I had the option of re-doing the surgery or "dealing with it." I'm dealing with it. I figured some good stiff boots would do the trick. I just saw online that the Focus boots are rated 8/10 for stiffness. Maybe I should have gone for a 10. We'll see. I just want to ride again! I spent all last winter in the lodge drinking bloody mary's and hitting on milfs. Not bad, but I'd I rather be charging the diamonds.

The Focus comes with a pack of different heel plates, and it's heat-moldable. I'm hoping the customization will help.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

idk, perhaps take a look at this thread for things I've done to 32's

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

DC makes a true dual zone boa, the Status. I just got a pair and they fit me great. Been out one day on them and not so much of hint of discomfort. Actually surprised me. 

They're very stiff boots.........


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

*Thanks for the info*



wrathfuldeity said:


> idk, perhaps take a look at this thread for things I've done to 32's
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html


I was hoping to ride them tomorrow, but it's 50 degrees in Vermont, and the mountains are charging full price for 10 trails. Fuck that.

Stowe this weakend.

I haven't had them heat-molded yet. And I haven't used those fitting things for the heel and toes. I haven't even ridden in over a year, because of the foot surgery, so I just need to get a feel for where I am now. These boots seemed to offer a lot of fitting options.

We'll see this weekend! Stowe for only $45! And they have the most open terrain in New England.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

I took the boots in to be heat molded last week, then got to ride at Stowe over the weekend, on very variable conditions. The Thirty Two Focus Boa are sick! So comfortable, so easy to adjust while on the mountain, so responsive. So everything. Great boots!


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

If it has a heat moldable liner, just ride in them a couple of times and your body's natural heat will mould it perfectly.


----------



## Weipim (Nov 20, 2012)

for stiff boots alternative, i love dc status boa t rice or k2 t1 db/ ufo


check em out


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Weipim said:


> for stiff boots alternative, i love dc status boa t rice or k2 t1 db/ ufo
> 
> 
> check em out


The K2 T1 is a really nice boot.


----------

